# Bergamont Grandurance RD7 2021 - Ständer



## ben-90 (10. März 2021)

Hallo Leute,
welcher Ständer passt an das aktuelle Bergamont Grandurance RD7 2021 dran?
Danke


----------



## bergamont (11. März 2021)

Zur Info: Dieser Beitrag wurde mehrfach angepasst und aktualisiert, um bestmöglich über die Möglichkeiten einer Seitenständerlösung für aktuelle Grandurance-Modelle zu informieren.

Die folgende Info bzgl. der Adapterlösung gilt nur für folgende Modelle (Lösungen/Infos für weitere Modelle siehe weiter unten):

Grandurance RD7 2021/2022
Grandurance 8 2021/2022
Grandurance 6 2021/2022
Grandurance 6 FMN 2021/2022
E-Grandurance RD Expert 2021/2022
E-Grandurance Elite 2021/2022
Für eine saubere Seitenständermontage benötigt man einen Adapter (277455) und eine längere Steckachse (285961). Dann lässt sich der _Syncros Seitenständer_ (250604) anbauen.
Der Adapter wird von unten an der Kettenstrebe befestigt und durch die Steckachse zusätzlich geklemmt, damit das Ganze trägt. Die beiden M4-Schrauben an der Kettenstrebe sollen dabei nur verhinden, dass sich der Adapter verdreht oder abfällt wenn die Steckachse zum Transport oder für Wartungsarbeiten entfernt wird.







Der _BGM Seitenständer Atran 1241-BV-7_ (Artikelnummer: 267273) passt direkt an die KSA-40 Aufnahme folgender Modelle:

Grandurance 4 2021/2022
Grandurance RD 5 2021
Grandurance RD 3 2021/2022
Der _BGM Seitenständer Atran 1228-L4_ (Artikelnummer: 269490) passt direkt an die Aufnahmen folgender Modelle:

Grandurance RD 5 2022
Grandurance RD 5 FMN 2022

Keine Seitenständermontage ist bei den Modellen mit Carbon-Rahmen vorgesehen/möglich:

Grandurance RD Elite 2022
Grandurance Elite 2021/2022
Grandurance Expert 2021/2022


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben-90 (11. März 2021)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort.

Das ist ja ganz schön kompliziert. Ich konnte diese Teile im Internet nirgendwo finden. Wo kauft man die am besten? Können die über meinen lokalen Fahrradladen direkt bezogen werden?
Gerade ein tragendes Teil wie die Hinterachse möchte man ja ungerne durch irgendein 0815-Bauteil aus dem Internet ersetzen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## bergamont (12. März 2021)

Die genannten Nummern sind unsere Artikelnummern unter denen jeder Bergamont-Händler die Teile bestellen kann. Den nächsten Händler findest du über unsere Händlersuche (Link in der Signatur).

EDIT: 
Da Verfügbarkeit momentan einfach ein riesen Thema ist: Steitenständer und Achse sind aktuell am Lager, der Adapter kommt, stand heute, Ende März wieder rein.


----------



## ben-90 (13. März 2021)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
habe heute mit unserem lokalen B.O.C. gesprochen und wie vermutet ist der Adapter momentan nicht verfügbar. Dann probier ich es Ende März nochmal.
Danke schonmal.
Viele Grüße


----------



## GranSeven (14. Mai 2021)

(doppelt, sorry)


----------



## GranSeven (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
da ich in (hoffentlich) zwei Wochen  auch das Grandurance RD7 bekomme, mal die Frage:
Würde ein anderer Ständer mit 40mm Lochabstand nicht auch ohne Adapter passen?
Z.B. der Pletscher Comp Flex 40?
Das erscheint mir einfacher, als Steckachse tauschen drei Teile kaufen.


----------



## bergamont (14. Mai 2021)

Nein, das passt so leider nicht. Die Kraft wird hier durch den Verbund mit der Achse vom Rahmen aufgenommen. Die zwei Befestigungsschrauben am Adapter dienen nur der Sicherung, damit alles auch bei ausgebautem Hinterrad bleibt wo es hingehört. Würde man da direkt einen Ständer am Rahmen befestigen, würde das nicht halten.


----------



## GranSeven (14. Mai 2021)

Okay, schade. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## ben-90 (14. Mai 2021)

Finde das muss für die 2022er Version dringend geändert werden. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man um einen Ständer anzubringen, die ganze Hinterachse tauschen muss. Habe übrigens den Adapter bestellt und beim Anbau ist erstmal eine der Schrauben gebrochen und im Rahmen stecken geblieben.
Bin auch insgesamt mit dem Grandurance nicht so zufrieden. Der Reach ist viel zu weit für ein Commuter-Bike obwohl ich für meine Körpergröße (1,86m) schon den eher kleineren Rahmen (57cm) genommen habe. Ist unglaublich anstrengend für die Arme und Handgelenke. Werde es nochmal mit nem kürzeren Vorbau versuchen, aber irgendwie schade alles.


----------



## bergamont (14. Mai 2021)

@ben-90 
Die Adapter-Lösung gilt ja nur für die leichten, höherwertigen Alurahmen, wo Gewicht immer eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Und da nicht alle den Wunsch haben einen Seitenständer zu nutzen, haben wir uns hier für eine Adapter-Lösung entschieden.
Bzgl. der abgebrochenen Schraube kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, außer dass es extrem selten ist, dass Schrauben bei normaler Anwendung abreißen. Heißt aber nicht, dass es auch mal vorkommen kann. Bitte über deinen Händler reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GranSeven (14. Mai 2021)

Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal nachfragen : in einem anderen Forum (https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/willkommen-im-bergamont-support-forum.91101/page-4 ) habe ich die Aussage von "Bergamont Online Support" gefunden, "KSA40-Ständer mit einer "normalen" Anbauplatte für die Innenmontage passen bis ca. 11 mm breite. ". Das klang für mich doch irgendwie so, als könne man auch einen Ständer mit passendem Lochabstand direkt montieren, wenn sie nicht so dick sind, dass sie irgendwo dagegen stoßen. 

Alternativ fände ich es super, wenn mir jemand eine Quelle nennen könnte, wo ich diesen Adapter mit kurzer Lieferzeit bekommen könnte (der Händler, wo ich das Fahrrad bestellt habe, sagte mir der sei nicht lieferbar).


----------



## ben-90 (15. Mai 2021)

Habe den Adapter bei B.O.C. vor einem Monat bekommen.


----------



## bergamont (17. Mai 2021)

@GranSeven Bei dem verlinkten Beitrag geht es um ein 2018er Modell, in diesem Thread um ein 2021er Modell, daher die unterschiedlichen Aussagen.


----------



## GranSeven (18. Mai 2021)

Alles klar, danke. Dann frag ich mal bei BOC oder verzichte sonst doch auf den Ständer.


----------



## ben-90 (19. Mai 2021)

Der Ständer ist jetzt erfolgreich an das Fahrrad angebaut und funktioniert super, würde also definitiv auch empfehlen das mit Adapter anzubauen und keinen anderen Ständer zu probieren.

Habe außerdem bei der Gelegenheit das Fahrrad mal bei B.O.C. gehabt und richtig einstellen lassen. Jetzt klappert nichts mehr und das ganze wirkt deutlich wertiger und macht mehr Spaß zu fahren. Habe jetzt nen 6cm Vorbau angebaut, die Lenkung fühlt sich zwar dadurch etwas anders an aber die Sitzposition ist deutlich besser. Bin jetzt insgesamt ganz zufrieden mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## jdk1988 (5. Juli 2021)

bergamont schrieb:


> Für eine saubere Seitenständermontage benötigt man einen Adapter (277455) und eine längere Steckachse (285961). Dann lässt sich der Syncros Seitenständer (250604) anbauen.
> Der Adapter wird von unten an der Kettenstrebe befestigt und durch die Steckachse zusätzlich geklemmt, damit das Ganze trägt. Die beiden M4-Schrauben an der Kettenstrebe sollen dabei nur verhinden, dass sich der Adapter verdreht oder abfällt wenn die Steckachse zum Transport oder für Wartungsarbeiten entfernt wird.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1225166
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe eine ergänzende Frage: Ich würde gern einen Fahrradanhänger anhängen können, was ja auch mit dem Austausch der Steckachse für eine mit zugänglichem Außengewinde und Mutter möglich ist. 
Können Sie da vielleicht ein alternatives Modell zur #285961 nennen, wo ich sicher sein kann, da passt dann noch der Adapter für den Ständer dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (6. Juli 2021)

@jdk1988 Das ist eher eine Frage für die Werkstatt bzw. Händler vor Ort. Wir können da leider nicht immer alle Möglichkeiten durchspielen und testen. 
Aber vielleicht ein Hinweis zur Kombination von Hinterbauständer und Anhänger: Hier kommt es häufig zu Kollision zwischen angeklapptem Ständer und Deichsel des Anhängers, da sich im Betrieb die Position der Deichsel sehr stark ändert. Daher ist diese Kombination grundsätzlich eher schwierig umzusetzen. Von daher unbedingt genau prüfen (lassen), ob das wirklich in jeder Fahrsituation funktioniert.


----------



## inkoativ (22. August 2021)

> Der Seitenständer 267273 passt direkt an folgende Modelle:
> 
> ...
> Grandurance RD 3 2021



Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Grandurance RD 3 beim Händler geholt. Der Verhändler meinte Ständer geht nicht für das Rad (!), aber nach lesen des obigen Posts hab ich mir nachträglich den entsprechenden Syncros Ständer im Internet bestellt (Abstand zwischen den Löchern 22mm). Angeblich soll das laut Post ohne Adapter gehen, aber mir ist nicht klar, wie das bei meinem RD 3 gehen soll. Ich sehe zwei Löcher, aber da ist der Abstand 40mm... (siehe Bild, hab noch ne zusätzliche Kupplung für einen Fahradanhänger dran, verstecken sich keine weiteren Löcher dahinter, wird vermutlich alles eh sehr eng...). Wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## bergamont (22. August 2021)

@inkoativ Wegen der Maße spreche ich morgen mit einem Kollegen. Nach meinen Daten hätte das wie beschrieben passen müssen.

Aber schon mal einen Punkt vorab: die Chariot/Thule Anhängerkupplung in Verbindung mit einem Hinterbauständer wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht funktionieren. Haben das gleich Modell privat an einem Horizon Trekking-Bike und in Kombination mit einem Hinterbauständer gab es da immer Probleme mit Kontakt zwischen Ständer und Deichsel. Wir haben dann letztlich einen Ständer in die Mitte gesetzt, da eine entsprechende Anbauplatte vorhanden ist. Das wird hier mangels Montagepunkt nicht gehen und so wird es auf ein entweder/oder hinauslaufen.
Möglicherweise geht das mit einem Umbau auf Weber-Kupplung inkl. Ständer - aber dazu können wir hier leider keine definitive Aussage machen.


----------



## inkoativ (24. August 2021)

@bergamont Danke für die rasche Rückmeldung! Ja, mit Anhänger und Ständer wird vermutlich eng, aber manchmal hat man ja Glück... Mir geht es erstmal darum, ob/wie ich den Syncros-Ständer überhaupt ranbekomme. Hat der Kollege zu den Maßen was sagen können?


----------



## bergamont (25. August 2021)

@inkoativ Entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung.
Wir haben uns das angeschaut und leider hast du den falschen Ständer bestellt. Im ersten Post ist der Syncros-Ständer (250604) als kompatibel mit der Adapterlösung genannt. Der zu Grandurance 4 / RD 5 / RD 3 kompatible Ständer hat eine andere Artikelnummer (267273) und verfügt über die KSA-40 Aufnahme, die auch am Rahmen zu sehen ist.
Ich ergänze den Post nochmal, um das deutlicher zu machen.


----------



## inkoativ (25. August 2021)

@bergamont Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung und die Klarstellung! Euer Support hier ist echt toll.


----------



## 21_pump (13. November 2021)

Hier noch einmal eine Frage ans Bergamont-Team @bergamont  : Ich habe mir auf Basis dieses Threads über die letzten Monate (Teilemangel) für das Grandurance RD7 meiner Frau den Adapter, den Ständer und die Achse beim Händler besorgt und heute montiert. Allerdings habe ich wohl bei Bestellung übersehen, dass es eine Lösung für das RD 7 Modelljahr 21 ist; das Rad meiner Frau ist MJ 2020. Hier gibt es keine Aufnahmen am Rahmen für die M4 Schrauben des Adapters, so dass ich per Kabelbinder durch die Bohrungen am Adapter fixiert habe, siehe Fotos anbei. Ihr schreibt ja oben, dass die grundsätzliche Aufnahme durch die Achse erfolgt. Der Ständer sitzt gut, nix klappert.

Nun meine Fragen:

Übersehe ich etwas oder habe ich falsch montiert?
Ist der MJ 21 - Rahmen tatsächlich anders, also hat er Aufnahmen / Gewinde für die M4 Schrauben zur Adapterfixierung (ich frage, weil dies aus der Abbildung weiter oben auch nicht ersichtlich ist; das sieht genauso aus wie bei mir)?
Gibt es eine andere Lösung für das MJ 2020?
Gibt es grundsätzliche Bedenken bei meiner Lösung?

Danke!


----------



## bergamont (16. November 2021)

@21_pump 
Tatsächlich waren die M4-Aufnahmen bzw. diese Adapter-Lösung ein sogenannter Running-Change für das Modelljahr 2020. Bedeutet, die Ausfallenden wurden während der laufenden Produktion umgestellt und so ist diese Lösung nicht einheitlich für dieses Modelljahr umgesetzt.

Die M4-Schrauben erfüllen letztlich zwei Funktionen: 
1. Sicherung des Adapters gegen Verdrehen (was zum Lösen der Steckachse führen kann)
2. Sicherung des Adapters beim Ausbau des Hinterrades

Die Kräfte beim Abstellen des Rades werden praktisch ausschließlich über den Verbund Adapter/Steckachse aufgenommen. Daher würden wir deine Lösung mit den Kabelbindern vorbehaltlich folgender Punkte abnicken:

regelmäßige Kontrolle, dass die Steckachse korrekt angezogen ist
regelmäßige Kontrolle der Kabelbinder auf festen Sitz und ggfls. Austausch.


----------



## 21_pump (16. November 2021)

@bergamont 
Vielen Dank für eure Antwort - das ihr das hier so macht, und auch in der inhaltlichen Tiefe, finde ich schon sehr gut!


----------



## inkoativ (16. Januar 2022)

bergamont schrieb:


> @inkoativ Entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung.
> Wir haben uns das angeschaut und leider hast du den falschen Ständer bestellt. Im ersten Post ist der Syncros-Ständer (250604) als kompatibel mit der Adapterlösung genannt. Der zu Grandurance 4 / RD 5 / RD 3 kompatible Ständer hat eine andere Artikelnummer (267273) und verfügt über die KSA-40 Aufnahme, die auch am Rahmen zu sehen ist.
> Ich ergänze den Post nochmal, um das deutlicher zu machen.



Einfach nur als Nachtrag für die Weltgeschichte: Der von Euch empfohlene KSA-40 Ständer hat draufgepasst und noch besser: es ist noch genügend Platz für die Thule-Anhängerkopplung, sodass ich jetzt täglich damit in die Kita jetten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReneM (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo Bergamont TEAM,

ich ziehe es in Betracht mir ein 2022er RD7 zu kaufen. Wie ist denn beim 22er Modell die Ständerbefestigung möglich? Auch wieder mittels Adapter?

Gruß René


----------



## bergamont (28. Februar 2022)

@ReneM Für das MY22 RD7 gilt das gleiche, wie für das MY21-Modell. Wir haben den Beitrag gerade nochmal entsprechend um die aktuellen Modelle erweitert.


----------



## ShmttOlli (31. März 2022)

Hallo,

Danke für die Ausführung.
Aber da müsste doch eine große Auswahl an  x-beliebigen Ständern als Nachrüstversion passen?

Danke!


----------



## bergamont (31. März 2022)

ShmttOlli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für die Ausführung.
> Aber da müsste doch eine große Auswahl an  x-beliebigen Ständern als Nachrüstversion passen?
> ...


Ja, mit Einschränkungen.

Für die Räder mit Adapter-Lösung braucht es mindestens den plus die Steckachse, um einen geeigneten Montagepunkt zu haben.

Welche Ständer aus dem Zubehör dann im einzelnen passen und wie gut das jeweils funktioniert können wir leider unmöglich für die Vielzahl an Produkten testen/sagen. Daher gibt es hier von unserer Seite eine klare Empfehlung was sicher passt.

Generell Abstand nehmen sollte man von allen Lösungen die in irgendeiner Weise an/um den Rahmen geklemmt werden. Da ist die Gefahr den Rahmen zu beschädigen sehr hoch.


----------



## RDaneel (2. April 2022)

Hallo Bergamont-Team, 

ich habe mir vor kurzem das RD-7 von 2021 zugelegt.

Kann es sein, dass die Steckachse für die Ständerbefestigung derzeit nicht verfügbar ist?
Wenigstens nicht im Vertrieb übers Internet?

Ich fand nur eine mit 174mm Länge, in eurer Empfehlung sind aber 168mm angegeben.

Viele Grüße,

Fabian


----------



## Warbird1183 (2. April 2022)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach dem  Bergamont - Kickstand Adapter 277455 für ein E-GRANDURANCE RD EXPERT 2022. Ist aber nicht mal auf der Bergamont Seite zu finden. Wann sind die wieder lieferbar? Schon schade, so ein tolles Rad und dann so ein Murks nur für den Seitenständer.😕 Seltsamer Ansatz, bei so einem Rad auf den Seitenständer ab Werk zu verzichten...


----------



## MatzeRD5 (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 
ich suche einen Seitenständer für das Bergamont Grandurance RD 5 aus 2022. Den im ersten Post erwähnten BGM Seitenständer Atran 1228-L4 mit Artikelnummer 269490 finde ich nirgends. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man diesen bekommt bzw. bestellen kann? Häufig finde ich den Atran 1226-L4, aber dieser scheint nicht baugleich zu sein.

Danke und viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MiliWanili (13. Juni 2022)

inkoativ schrieb:


> Einfach nur als Nachtrag für die Weltgeschichte: Der von Euch empfohlene KSA-40 Ständer hat draufgepasst und noch besser: es ist noch genügend Platz für die Thule-Anhängerkopplung, sodass ich jetzt täglich damit in die Kita jetten kann.


Hi


----------



## MiliWanili (13. Juni 2022)

inkoativ schrieb:


> Einfach nur als Nachtrag für die Weltgeschichte: Der von Euch empfohlene KSA-40 Ständer hat draufgepasst und noch besser: es ist noch genügend Platz für die Thule-Anhängerkopplung, sodass ich jetzt täglich damit in die Kita jetten kann.


Hi @inkoativ , kannst du bitte ein/zwei Fotos posten, wo zu sehen ist, wie die Anhängerkopplung angebracht wurde? Das wäre echt super. Ich habe das gleiche "Problem" und weiss, dank den Kommentaren, welchen Seitenständer ich nun kaufen muss. Wenn noch Platz für den Anhänger da ist, wäre es echt top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiliWanili (19. Dezember 2022)

bergamont schrieb:


> Zur Info: Dieser Beitrag wurde mehrfach angepasst und aktualisiert, um bestmöglich über die Möglichkeiten einer Seitenständerlösung für aktuelle Grandurance-Modelle zu informieren.
> 
> Die folgende Info bzgl. der Adapterlösung gilt nur für folgende Modelle (Lösungen/Infos für weitere Modelle siehe weiter unten):
> 
> ...


@bergamont
Der _BGM Seitenständer Atran 1228-L4_ (Artikelnummer: 269490) passt direkt an die Aufnahmen folgender Modelle:

Grandurance RD 5 2022
Grandurance RD 5 FMN 2022

Es gibt zwei Grössen dieses Seitenständers: 18 und 40mm. Welcher passt denn genau auf dem Grandurance RD5 2022 FMN Modell?


----------



## bergamont (19. Dezember 2022)

@MiliWanili Der Lochabstand bei diesem Ständer beträgt 40 mm.


----------



## MiliWanili (21. Dezember 2022)

@bergamont
Hallo und vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Nach Rücksprache mit den Bergamont Vertrieb, wurde mir folgendes für das Modell Grandurance RD 5 FMN 2022 mitgegeben:






Warum alles so kompliziert gemacht werden muss, ist unerklärlich. Es passt ab einem bestimmten Modell und Baujahr anscheinend eine gängige Seitenstütze mit Lochabstand 40mm.


----------



## bergamont (22. Dezember 2022)

MiliWanili schrieb:


> Warum alles so kompliziert gemacht werden muss, ist unerklärlich. Es passt ab einem bestimmten Modell und Baujahr anscheinend eine gängige Seitenstütze mit Lochabstand 40mm.



Da es leider zig verschiedene Hersteller gibt, welche auch teilweise andere Vorstellungen davon haben, wie diese Aufnahme genau aussieht, geben wir hier einen Seitenständer an, von dem wir 100% genau wissen, dass er auch passt. Wir hatten leider schon diverse Fälle, wo Ständer dann mit anderen Komponenten kollidiert sind, gar nicht erst angebaut werden oder das Rad nicht zuverlässig halten konnten.
Insofern sollte diese Angabe eben genau das Gegenteil von Kompliziert sein. Unter der genannten Artikelnummer kann ein Bergamont-Händler einen genau passenden Seitenständer bestellen. Wenn der Händler andere Modelle mit gleicher Aufnahme vor Ort hat und diese auf Passgenauigkeit prüfen kann, umso besser.


----------

